

Ask HN : Is the "auto-starting a sound" new trend annoying? - dan_sim

I was browsing through the comments of http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=894251 and I opened 4 links and 2 of them automatically started a song or a video with sound.<p>2 or 3 years ago, this technique was used only by scams or cheap websites and now, perfectly legit sites are doing it.<p>Isn't it annoying? Why did it come back?
======
makecheck
It annoys me, too.

However, here is one nice solution (that is nice for a lot of other reasons):
<http://rentzsch.github.com/clicktoflash/>

~~~
dan_sim
Thanks a lot! That will save me a lot of frustrations...

